# Deer among the mushrooms



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

About this time last year, a couple of members, I think AxlMyk and curiousgeorge, posted a project showing how to make a Deer. A retired member emailed me a couple of days ago with full size drawings of this project so here is my first attempt. There isn't my usual photo-shoot because it didn't exactly go to plan in as much as I was unable to cut it out on my band-saw as the 1/4" blade wouldn't go round the curves, at least with ME driving it, so I used the scroll saw, another tool which I have little experience with. It ended with the main tool being sandpaper! The height is 5" and I used a piece of 2" x 3/4" Pine stained light Oak, sealed with Shellac and finished with two coats of quick drying lacquer.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Harry.... Great job! 

Sand paper is my most valuable tool in the shop also 

The theme of deer and mushrooms go well together and makes for a natural setting.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry,

I gotta tell ya....your sanding skills are superb....

Very nicely done.

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job on the deer, Harry. Tho you do need a little help on anatomy.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The deer is just 'surprised'!

Great Job Harry!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi curiousgeorge

hahahahahahaha I didn't see that until you pointed it out ,,hahahahaha plus it looks like he runs a bit sideways    but maybe that's the way they are down under..    they do have some strange animals down under. 

=======


curiousgeorge said:


> Nice job on the deer, Harry. Tho you do need a little help on anatomy.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry don't get disappointed with there comments  Looks great to me I think the deer just into you medicine. Nice job on the mushrooms .


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I like it. It looks like something I need to try.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice!
Wood grain & colors makes the mushrooms look great. 
Must be a deer crossed with a roo  . it looks great.
You must have great patience


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys. George, I've always said that there's no substitute for a good education!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well Harry you go and do something new, well done my friend.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great Harry. Those deer are fun to make. About 1/2hour and it's done.


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, 
I agree about the sanding skills.... produces a very nice roodear !!! but I have a question to Mr Any-Progress-Shots-man: Where are the progress shots???? LOL.... Good one Harry, what do you finish it with if some kiddos may get to touch it or even put it in their mouth? Am asking cause some friends with kids asked me to make some of those mushrooms and other wood toys and I don't want the kiddos to get poisoned on my behalf....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"About 1/2hour and it's done."

Perhaps the rest of the herd, but that one, most of an afternoon. I'm going to get a 1/8" blade for my band saw and hopefully that will speed up the cutting and dramatically reduce the sanding. Never the less, I did enjoy making it, I was thinking of making a daddy deer about 10" tall with LED's for eyes, in their anatomically correct place of course!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

stef1611 said:


> Hey,
> I agree about the sanding skills.... produces a very nice roodear !!! but I have a question to Mr Any-Progress-Shots-man: Where are the progress shots???? LOL.... Good one Harry, what do you finish it with if some kiddos may get to touch it or even put it in their mouth? Am asking cause some friends with kids asked me to make some of those mushrooms and other wood toys and I don't want the kiddos to get poisoned on my behalf....


The only shots I took were these two showing the hardboard templates, the reason being that I was struggling with the band and scroll saws, both of which I have negligible experience with. The former I've had for about three years and the latter about five, because I didn't grow up with these "luxuries", I tend not to think of them whilst doing things that I've been doing for years. As for the finish, because of my advanced age, I tend to use the fastest methods possible to ensure that I'm still here to see the finished project! With this in mind, I sealed it with Shellac followed by two coats of spray lacquer from a rattle can, about 10 minutes between coats and hard in less than an hour. Here also is a shot of a "daddy" deer that I hope to make.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*A face lift*

This evening I decided to give the deer a bit of a face lift.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, Great!!! Now you are a cosmetic surgeon.  Looks a lot better, Harry.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

So Harry,

Is your middle name Rudolph?

Ed......


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

I like it. Looks very nice to me.

Ray H


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

For anyone wanting to make the deer, here is the link to the original post last year showing how to make them along with the pattern ...

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/6049-christmas-deer-post57017.html#post57017


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst still on the subject of deer, take a peep at this link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXW55S4X9zo


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow!
That was done fast.
The guy is good.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

VERY cool Harry! How thick is the wood for the deer?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Fast Deer*



Bogydave said:


> Wow!
> That was done fast.
> The guy is good.


I bet that is not the first one he has ever made!


----------

